# Newcastle meet June/July



## eggyg

Anyone up for a meet in Newcastle area? @HOBIE, @Vince_UK, @Carolg and myself are. It will be a Saturday, for the workers, and excludes 9th/16th June and 14th July. Any thoughts anyone of dates and /or venue?


----------



## Northerner

I might actually be able to make this, now I'm living closer


----------



## Vince_UK

June 7th to 17th out for me, have Chinese HSBC bankers coming.
July 13-15 also out.
That s all I have schedued to date.


----------



## Vince_UK

We can fix the dates I feel first then the Venue later if that is ok with eveyrone else?


----------



## eggyg

I am free so far any Saturday, if Mr Eggy does end up in the Freeman during those months, which we are hoping he will be, I will already be in Newcastle!


----------



## eggyg

Vince_UK said:


> We can fix the dates I feel first then the Venue later if that is ok with eveyrone else?


Good idea Vince.


----------



## HOBIE

Superb !  The 22 of June is my B day. That's 52 years of sticking pins into oneself .  I really enjoyed the Carlisle meet & a ride on the toot to. Nice people .


----------



## Vince_UK

22 is fine with me Hobie


----------



## eggyg

I can’t do the 22nd as it’s also Mr Eggy’s birthday, it’s a Friday and @Carolg won’t be able to come or others who work.  What about 23rd? We can celebrate @HOBIE’s birthday a day later.


----------



## HOBIE

I go to a local pub & last year on my Birthday there was an old timer with a "Its my Birthday" badge on  He was in his 70s. Mr Eggy as well .  Mrs HOBIE will be pleased she can take me out on the 22 .   THE day after the longest day


----------



## Vince_UK

23 suits me fine also.


----------



## HOBIE

Saturday the 23 June 2018 . Is the date so there is a nice Weatherspoons opp Newcastle ct station called the  The------- Rooms. An old Bank & the decoration is good


----------



## HOBIE

The Union Rooms. Real ales, food . The Centurion is in the ct station, Head Of Steam is also near ctr stn


----------



## Vince_UK

Any place suits me 
You guys and Gals choose and I will just show up lol


----------



## Vince_UK

I actually haven't been into Newcastle for a long time lol


----------



## eggyg

That seems good for me.


----------



## HOBIE

Vince_UK said:


> I actually haven't been into Newcastle for a long time lol


Certain rooms have Leather chairs in the "Union Rooms" . A touch of Class . Its the same place I went with my two mates when we went to see the Stranglers. Me with my punk wig on & 1 mate is a solicitor & other a Headmaster.  I might be mad but I love the décor !


----------



## HOBIE

Its a Saturday so hopefully no work for me. Say 12 ish on the 23rd June. Others will come from Miles away too. Will be good to meet you Benny G.


----------



## Amigo

I can’t make a Saturday but hope you all have a lovely time!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I can’t make a Saturday but hope you all have a lovely time!


Would have loved to have met you Amigo this time but fully understand. Let's hope we can arrange another one that you can come to.


----------



## Vince_UK

In my Diary. June 23rd.


----------



## Northerner

@eggyg - I'd suggest starting a new thread in the General Messageboard with full details of date, venue and times, and I will pin it in place, so others may spot it more easily


----------



## HOBIE

Vince_UK said:


> In my Diary. June 23rd.


So that's great 23 June It is. Looking forward to it


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> @eggyg - I'd suggest starting a new thread in the General Messageboard with full details of date, venue and times, and I will pin it in place, so others may spot it more easily


Done, can you sticky for me please?


----------



## HOBIE

Going to see if my mate who was diagnosed T1 in 1960 is coming to Meet. A sound bloke


----------



## HOBIE

Vince_UK said:


> I actually haven't been into Newcastle for a long time lol


Never mind your Fancy parties in China Vince. Us Geordies have a good time too  as well as them !


----------



## Vince_UK

HOBIE said:


> Never mind your Fancy parties in China Vince. Us Geordies have a good time too  as well as them !


Aye we dee bonny lad


----------



## HOBIE

Vince_UK said:


> June 7th to 17th out for me, have Chinese HSBC bankers coming.
> July 13-15 also out.
> That s all I have schedued to date.


Good luck with them banker fellas Vince ! (the meet will not cost that much )


----------



## HOBIE

Sat 23rd June. The Union rooms opp ctr station Newcastle.


----------



## HOBIE

180m from the central station opposite


----------



## HOBIE

Looking forward to meet


----------



## Vince_UK

I am looking forward very much to this meet Guys and Gals.
Will be terrfic to meet people face to face, makes you all more "real"


----------



## HOBIE

We are on count-down ! Very nearly June "The Summer ?" When in my 20s me & my mates always went camping this time of year .


----------



## HOBIE

Counting down ! (JAWS music !)


----------



## HOBIE

More JAWS music !


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Certain rooms have Leather chairs in the "Union Rooms" . A touch of Class . Its the same place I went with my two mates when we went to see the Stranglers. Me with my punk wig on & 1 mate is a solicitor & other a Headmaster.  I might be mad but I love the décor !


Really really looking forward to the Newcastle meet now. Have had a brilliant last few days. A good report from DSN today.


----------



## Wirrallass

My youngest is up for the weekend so there's every possibility I'll be there too. Will save taking the train.


----------



## Vince_UK

HOBIE said:


> More JAWS music !


Don't now what our are in Hobie, but I will have some of it lol


----------



## HOBIE

The latest weather report for the weekend is good. If you are taken by it ?


----------



## Vince_UK

HOBIE said:


> The latest weather report for the weekend is good. If you are taken by it ?


Can gan ti the hoppins marra.


----------



## eggyg

Vince_UK said:


> Can gan ti the hoppins marra.


It’s amazing how alike the Cumbrian and the Northumberland dialect are. We say marra and gan! Well I don’t cos I is dead posh like eh!


----------



## Vince_UK

eggyg said:


> It’s amazing how alike the Cumbrian and the Northumberland dialect are. We say marra and gan! Well I don’t cos I is dead posh like eh!


Aye bonny lad ah is deed posh aslee


----------



## HOBIE

Vince_UK said:


> Can gan ti the hoppins marra.


Gan canny Vince Divat get too excited ya nar what they hav got there. Wall of wizzi round. We used to do the Electrical testing for the showman's Guild there. BIG generators on trucks.


----------



## Vince_UK

HOBIE said:


> Gan canny Vince Divat get too excited ya nar what they hav got there. Wall of wizzi round. We used to do the Electrical testing for the showman's Guild there. BIG generators on trucks.


My Son and I used eat our way around and let the kids play the rides 
Guess that is all over and done with now, canit dee nee mare


----------



## HOBIE

Can you imagine a Fairground hut wired back to front. It was built to get transported. Some wall etc came apart. Plugs & sockets around the walls BUT . Plug tops alive & Skt dead. It did not get a pass. 3 pins live in a field . It was a long time ago


----------



## Vince_UK

HOBIE said:


> Can you imagine a Fairground hut wired back to front. It was built to get transported. Some wall etc came apart. Plugs & sockets around the walls BUT . Plug tops alive & Skt dead. It did not get a pass. 3 pins live in a field . It was a long time ago


Sounds like a normal asian standard lol


----------



## HOBIE

Have lost my Punk wig. Will have a England Tee shirt on. Red & the year I was diagnosed on the back. 66 !


----------



## Amigo

Benny G said:


> Great to meet the guys
> View attachment 9236



Nice photo  I see eggy, Vince and presumably Hobie in the red football shirt but who are the others from the left?


----------



## Vince_UK

Good few hours and really excellent to meet everyone. We should do things like this more often.
Hope everyone had a safe trip home.


----------



## Vince_UK

From left to right
Eggy
Carolg
Casper (not a man as  thought initially because of the name).
Yours Truly
Bamba
Hobie
Ingressus
Benny G took rhe photo so isn't in it which is sad.
Great bunch of folk.


----------



## HOBIE

Had a fantastic day out ! Well chuffed with some lovely peeps. A ------ good meet !


----------



## HOBIE

Benny G said:


> Great to meet the guys
> View attachment 9236


A good photo. We look far to Sensible


----------



## eggyg

Can’t believe we forgot to take another photo with @Benny G on! Too busy gabbing and putting the world to rights. Just literally got in. Been a long day but very enjoyable, even if @Vince_UK was doing his best to get me inebriated! Here’s to next meeting, apparently I have to organise one in the Leeds area. Watch this space.


----------



## Lanny

Benny G said:


> Great to meet the guys
> View attachment 9236



A veritable roque's gallery, that!  Looks fun! 

Oh, had just about written this earlier & about to press post reply when the phone rang! My brother told me my sister had passed away last night!

I forgot about it & only just remembered. I’m posting it now as that was how I felt at the time!


----------



## HOBIE

[Very sorry to here Lanny. Take care


----------



## Lanny

HOBIE said:


> [Very sorry to here Lanny. Take care



Thanks, @HOBIE


----------



## Vince_UK

eggyg said:


> Can’t believe we forgot to take another photo with @Benny G on! Too busy gabbing and putting the world to rights. Just literally got in. Been a long day but very enjoyable, even if @Vince_UK was doing his best to get me inebriated! Here’s to next meeting, apparently I have to organise one in the Leeds area. Watch this space.


Who? Me?  As if I would do such a thing.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> A veritable roque's gallery, that!  Looks fun!
> 
> Oh, had just about written this earlier & about to press post reply when the phone rang! My brother told me my sister had passed away last night!
> 
> I forgot about it & only just remembered. I’m posting it now as that was how I felt at the time!


@Lanny 
My sincerest condolences Lanny.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> A veritable roque's gallery, that!  Looks fun!
> 
> Oh, had just about written this earlier & about to press post reply when the phone rang! My brother told me my sister had passed away last night!
> 
> I forgot about it & only just remembered. I’m posting it now as that was how I felt at the time!


I am so sorry to hear that Lanny...I hope you have some support with you...take care.


----------



## Lanny

Bubbsie said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Lanny...I hope you have some support with you...take care.



Thanks, @Bubbsie ! Alone this night, just past, but, brother, sister & brother in law are coming round later this afternoon! Feeling tired now & will try to rest: grief hits hardest at night!


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Thanks, @Bubbsie ! Alone this night, just past, but, brother, sister & brother in law are coming round later this afternoon! Feeling tired now & will try to rest: grief hits hardest at night!


Absolutely it does … good to hear your family are gathering around one another Lanny...so important...yes good idea to try to get some sleep now.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Can’t believe we forgot to take another photo with @Benny G on! Too busy gabbing and putting the world to rights. Just literally got in. Been a long day but very enjoyable, even if @Vince_UK was doing his best to get me inebriated! Here’s to next meeting, apparently I have to organise one in the Leeds area. Watch this space.


Great meeting and tongue sore gabbing, even in an accent that  I think them englanders understood lol. Really nice day and looking forward to next one (sorry folks, Leeds is just too far for me but have a great time)


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Who? Me?  As if I would do such a thing.


Honest is as honest does. You went round that table vince like a silver service waiter on a great day.


----------



## HOBIE

We should have an award ceremony. Vince gets barman/waiter, Benny G Cameraman, Simon Biker, The girls kept us to behave & organised us. Its tough at the top


----------



## Carolg

HOBIE said:


> We should have an award ceremony. Vince gets barman/waiter, Benny G Cameraman, Simon Biker, The girls kept us to behave & organised us. Its tough at the top


And 
Hobie was the story teller and historian


----------



## Lanny

Benny G said:


> Great to meet the guys
> View attachment 9236



Showed this picture over breakfast to my sister & she’s now got a mugshot of you @Vince_UK ! I’ve been telling her about you for while now & she thinks you’re very enterprising!


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Showed this picture over breakfast to my sister & she’s now got a mugshot of you @Vince_UK ! I’ve been telling her about for while now & she thinks you’re very enterprising!


Well that's one way to put it Lanny.


----------



## Lanny

Bubbsie said:


> Well that's one way to put it Lanny.



Oh, Bubbsie, what are you implying? Don’t go picking on uncle Vince again!


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Oh, Bubbsie, what are you implying? Don’t go picking on uncle Vince again!


He doesn't mind Lanny...he loves the attention.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Showed this picture over breakfast to my sister & she’s now got a mugshot of you @Vince_UK ! I’ve been telling her about you for while now & she thinks you’re very enterprising!


THanks @Lanny


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Oh, Bubbsie, what are you implying? Don’t go picking on uncle Vince again!


@Lanny 
叔叔文斯
Please lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Well that's one way to put it Lanny.


You should be out training dogs to steal folks fish


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> You should be out training dogs to steal folks fish


Harry doesn't need any further training in that respect Vince...he has it off to a fine art...I'd love to train him to do the housework.


----------



## Lanny

Vince_UK said:


> @Lanny
> 叔叔文斯
> Please lol



You usually translate too!

I’m of the generation of BBC’s, british born chinese, & only speak; not read & write it!

Please translate this for me! , two hands together, please emoji!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> You usually translate too!
> 
> I’m of the generation of BBC’s, british born chinese, & only speak; not read & write it!
> 
> Please translate this for me! , two hands together, please emoji!


It says 'Uncle Vince'  (or at least, google translate says it does! )


----------



## Lanny

Northerner said:


> It says 'Uncle Vince'  (or at least, google translate says it does! )



Cheers, @Northerner !


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> It says 'Uncle Vince'  (or at least, google translate says it does! )


Correct. Northie xu xu wenzi


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> It says 'Uncle Vince'  (or at least, google translate says it does! )


Actually my name in Chinese is Wenzi.  Which also means mosquito if you use a different character and tone. Cannot remember which one


----------



## Grannylorraine

Benny G said:


> Great to meet the guys
> View attachment 9236


lovely photo, glad you all had a good time.


----------



## HOBIE

Vince the Film Star ? Geordie Boys !


----------



## Vince_UK

HOBIE said:


> Vince the Film Star ? Geordie Boys !


Why aye marra.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Actually my name in Chinese is Wenzi.  Which also means mosquito if you use a different character and tone. Cannot remember which one


Hahahaha...funny or what Vince?...well it made me laugh.


----------



## DougC

HI,
New to this and just came across this. I'd like to join in! Well I am in Newcastle so not really an excuse to miss. Note the venues mentioned, is the Union Rooms still there? I heard spoonies were  selling it. The mile castle is just up road, more or less across from central station. I would though suggest avoid days when Newcastle are at home. Had bad experience once on these days.
Hope all goes well
Doug


----------

